# [solved] shutdown problem with kernel 2.6.22-r9

## mfocker

When using a HP notebook nx6325, the new kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9 gives me problems trying to shutdown. Reboot works ok though. But on shutdown, the computer halts on its last task (something like this):

```
Remounting remaining filesystems readonly     [ok]
```

then it just halts instead of powering off.

It is not a big issue for me since I reverted to gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8, which work just fine. But any ideas on what could be the problem?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## selig

That is the last thing which happens before powering the system down - there is probably an issue in the kernel where it does not issue the system power-off command and just halts. It is hard to say what is causing this, such problems with power-off and/or reboot appear on various systems from time to time. I know that my system does this when I do a POS and later try to shut it down - I have to use the power switch.

----------

## guyr

I just installed gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r9 on an AMD64 Toshiba Satellite A215-S7422, and got this exact same problem on initial reboot.  Drat, and on subsequent reboots also.  I just spent several days getting this laptop running with Gentoo.  The current 2007.0 AMD64 with 2.6.19 produces a non-working Ethernet port, so courtesy of this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-618710-highlight-.html I did a Ting install with the newest kernel.  My Ethernet port now works, but the laptop now won't power off ;(.  Sigh.

----------

## bunder

is ACPI enabled in the kernel?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *selig wrote:*   

> That is the last thing which happens before powering the system down - there is probably an issue in the kernel where it does not issue the system power-off command and just halts. It is hard to say what is causing this, such problems with power-off and/or reboot appear on various systems from time to time. I know that my system does this when I do a POS and later try to shut it down - I have to use the power switch.

 

I have remember seeing this problem in other distro's. Selig is right, it correctly shuts down, only it doesn't power off the laptop. Does the same happen when you issue a:

```
# shutdown -hP now
```

----------

## guyr

 *bunder wrote:*   

> is ACPI enabled in the kernel?

 

Yes.  This worked properly when I had 2.6.19 installed (but as I said, the Ethernet port didn't work with that.)

----------

## guyr

I just updated and received kernel 2.6.23.  Upon configuring and installing that, shutdown is now working again.  *Finally* got it all working: shutdown, Ethernet, sound - yoo-hoo!  Of course this being Gentoo, I won't be able to leave well enough alone, and undoubtedly something will stop working the next time I run update  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

## mfocker

With latest kernel 2.6.23, the problem is gone! Thank you all Gentoo and Linux gurus!

But I'm sure something else will break soon. But, that's the life I have choosen with Gentoo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *mfocker wrote:*   

> With latest kernel 2.6.23, the problem is gone! Thank you all Gentoo and Linux gurus!
> 
> But I'm sure something else will break soon. But, that's the life I have choosen with Gentoo... 

 

Not if you stick with stable  :Wink:  Oh and please add solved to your title.

----------

## mfocker

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> Not if you stick with stable  Oh and please add solved to your title.

 

Well, I don't know about that.. I really do try to stick with stable.

Not that this was a real problem, but ok I will add solved...  :Smile: 

----------

